

Artists, Developers, and the Deep Structures of the New World - rphogan
http://micahredding.com/blog/2011/12/28/artists-developers-deep-structures-new-world

======
lhnz
Very interesting point if you read past the first line. There is definitely
significant momentum in the interleaving of artificial creations of all
'mediums' with reality. Will technology turn the map into the territory?

I don't think it's primarily developers that have instigated this though. We
are the implementors but we have been catalysed by all sorts of other people.
And we won't be the last industry to substantially interleave artificial
creations with reality. This I suspect the author meant to imply by talking
about other industries that came before us but nevertheless I felt the article
was particularly marketed towards developers when it should have wider appeal.

> This is why books and music and television and movies and photographs are
> all rapidly converging.

It seems to me that something which isn't converging is development itself.
Diversity and variance correlate with creativity but over time cause
complicatedness which leads to specialisation that eventually negatively
feedbacks on creativity. Perhaps this is the natural state of things but I
believe that it could be relieved through the further generalisation, cross-
pollination and increased brevity of our principles, standards and best
practices. (Actually, I just googled 'loosely-coupled' and it appears it was
defined by an organisational theorist. Perhaps there is already further
widespread proliferation that I am unaware of.)

Does anybody know a good resource for fundamental concepts and paradigms in
systems, organisation, and structure? I suspect some are medium-specific and
all will be intention-specific but either way it would be interesting to
create some kind of cross-discipline toolkit if none already exists.

